
Ask HN: Fun things to do with old laptops? - kyro
I have an old PowerBook G4 (1.66ghz / 1.5gb ram / 70gb drive) and an old small Sony laptop (1.ghz centrino / 512mb ram / 40gb drive / built-in camera). I'd really like to do something neat with them, so I'm open to ideas of what to do.
======
jeebusroxors
They make nice little servers and have a built in "UPS". asterisk, nfs, dns,
dhcp, backups etc.

How about a carputer?

~~~
amk
what's a carputer?

~~~
jeebusroxors
In short a computer in the car. I had always thought the idea of pulling up my
driveway and loading MP3s to my car via wifi would be pretty sweet. You could
also throw in GPS, movies, or any other linux based app.

~~~
pook
Mobile p2p a la Doctorow's Eastern Standard Tribe.

Mix wardriving with a way of getting cheap secondhand laptops, and you could
have an interesting market.

<http://craphound.com/est/?page_id=1574>

------
tjpick
give them to your underfunded local school.

------
silasb
Run Haiku!

